# Any Experience With Benchmark Saddles?



## ZethaChance (Dec 28, 2011)

Hi Everyone!
I found a used Benchmark Custom Saddlery Western show saddle at a tack store and have it on trial. It happens to be the color/style I have been looking for. (Yes, I know, fit is what's most important and my trainer is coming out to help me check the fit on my mare). I have never heard of this brand before, and I am just wondering if any of you have, or, even better, have any experience with a Benchmark saddle? The asking price is $595. Is this reasonable? What would you offer for it? It is in good condition.
Thanks so much for the feedback!
ZC


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Anything I have read on them is that the owners were disappointed. If they are listed on the internet it's odd that I can't find anything. Firstly, you need to know what the tree is made of as it is the foundation of the saddle. If the air channel is covered in fleece, do not buy the saddle as this is an indicator of being asian made. I could tell you more if I had some pics to go by.


----------



## ZethaChance (Dec 28, 2011)

Thank you! I'll try to get some pictures up.


----------

